# 2012 All-Star Weekend Thread



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

What are you looking most forward to?? I'm actually excited about the rookie/sophomore game for once. I want to see Rubio and Griffin do their thing. My money's on George for the dunk contest.

Anybody think the Dwight thing will be a distraction??


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The rookie/sophmore and the allstar games. That's about it. The 3pt shooting contest to see Chalmers and Jones come 1st and 2nd. :yep:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Nothing. The 3 pt shootout and dunk contest appear to be on track to be the worst ever and the game itself is never good.

I'm going out of state for the weekend and probably wont watch any of it


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

No Ray Allen. Nuff said.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Is the All Star Weekend on League Pass?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Celebrity game

:yep:

Mostly just to watch JB Smoove cross up Justin Biebers and say I brings the ruckus into the camera.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I know it's just a celebrity game but it's cool to see Penny and Run-TMC playing.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The Secretary of Education is dropping dimes!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Stu Scott reminding Lebron he doesn't have a ring.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Kevin Hart is hilarious.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hart2Cole!!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Kevin Hart is annoying.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Norris Cole for MVP


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

2 quick turnovers from Rubio. Let's see who wins (loses?) the turnover battle between him and Lin

DeMarcus Cousins was made for this type of game


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

doublepost


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Evan Turner is killing it early. Surprising.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:noco:


buckets


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Kyrie>Wall


completely forgot that wall was a number 1 pick last year.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Paul George get's a close look by TNT.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I love the fact that after all that his foot is still on the line.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

PROBLEM, JOHN WALL???


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

Am I the only one who doesn't really care for exhibition games like this and the actual All-Star game? I always enjoy the Dunk and 3 Point contests better.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rarely ever see this game. Being on the West Coast, a nap was more valuable then getting in front of TNT.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at Greg Monroe stealing the ball at the end. 

Wall should be in the dunk contest. I knew Irving was a pretty good shooter, but 8/8 from 3-point range? Wow.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Basel said:


> :laugh: at Greg Monroe stealing the ball at the end.
> 
> Wall should be in the dunk contest. I knew Irving was a pretty good shooter, but 8/8 from 3-point range? Wow.


I don't think Irving is getting nearly enough credit for the season he is having in general. Let's not forget that he is just 19 years old.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Irving has absolutely SHONE this year. I had no doubt he was the number one pick this year, but in my eyes it was (and is) a weak draft... but overall he has been a gem. Cleveland again got the number one pick in the right year.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


>


That's great that he did that. Hate how the rookies just make this shit a lay-up fest every year. I mean they aren't playing hardcore D in the real all-star game, but at least they are competing.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sooooo I have league pass, but when I try to watch the ASG on it, it tries to charge me another 50 bucks? What the ****?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Blacked out in my area. Ridiculous.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Lol, everyone was saying how team Shaq had this game in the bag when the teams were drafted. LOL! 

And what was the point of adding Lin? Dude played 8 mins after back to back games Wed/Thurs. 

IMO they should have kept Rookies vs Sophomores and not have Blake Griffin in the game since he's in the real All-Star game Sunday. I don't remember LeBron or Wade playing in this event as Sophomores back in 2005.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

rynobot said:


> Lol, everyone was saying how team Shaq had this game in the bag when the teams were drafted. LOL!
> 
> And what was the point of adding Lin? Dude played 8 mins after back to back games Wed/Thurs.
> 
> IMO they should have kept Rookies vs Sophomores and not have Blake Griffin in the game since he's in the real All-Star game Sunday. I don't remember LeBron or Wade playing in this event as Sophomores back in 2005.


Some rookies/sophs who make the ASG end up thinking they're too big to play in the rook/soph game. Good on Blake for giving the fans what they want.


And of course Shaq lost bro. He didn't have Paul George.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Griffin barely played either, but he did get the biggest "pop" from the fans with Lin being second.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

My favorite part of the All-Star weekend is probably the behind the scenes stuff between the players and watching Charles Barkley on TNT. Shaq tries way too hard to be funny but he can be funny sometimes.

I think this year's dunk contest can be interesting. None of the contestants are big personalities so not too much showmanship a la Dwight/Nate/Blake Griffin.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

rynobot said:


> Lol, everyone was saying how team Shaq had this game in the bag when the teams were drafted. LOL!


Griffin was a stupid pick if he actually wanted to win, he knew he was in the ASG and wouldn't be played much. Not that I care.


----------



## Mouche (Feb 25, 2012)

I think that John Wall won the Dunk Contest.

Oh, wait...:laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Those Shaq dunks they're showing are sick.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

R-Star picks team Houston. 


Allan Houston is a badass, and the only dude who looks like hes kept himself in respectable shape.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Told you Allan Houston was a monster.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Allan Houston is planning a comeback?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Who the **** is "TYGA"? You kids and what you let pass for rap these days. What a joke.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

They should call Dennis Scott Double D instead of 3-D...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

croco said:


> Allan Houston is planning a comeback?


Spot shooter off the bench for Miami.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> They should call Dennis Scott Double D instead of 3-D...


The should just call him fat.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Allan ****in' Houston.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Indeed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Allan Houston hasnt aged at all.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Breaking News: Lakers offer contract to Allan Houston following performance in shooting stars competition.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sadly, Jim Buss announces that Allan Houston is too young and the Lakers are looking for a more veteran presence....


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Going with Kyrie for the skills challenge.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Did anyone else see Allan Houston smack Cappie Pondexter on the ass after the first round win? Did I imagine that?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Did anyone else see Allan Houston smack Cappie Pondexter on the ass after the first round win? Did I imagine that?


Didn't see it, but I guarantee it happened.

Allan Houston is a gangster.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Anyone tell Kyrie hes supposed to try and win? What the **** was that? And man is his kid an idiot. Nice hair douche bag.


Also, Russell Westbrook was just seen fondling Deron Williams girl on the sideline.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Didn't see it, but I guarantee it happened.
> 
> Allan Houston is a gangster.


I'd expect nothing less from the Knicks front office


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Didn't realise League Pass online was showing this. It didn't last year, at least not for me.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice fake reading glasses you ****ing idiots.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate what Americans call fashion these days.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ßen said:


> Didn't realise League Pass online was showing this. It didn't last year, at least not for me.


Depends on the area. Blacked out for Canada.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Tony Parker? Didn't see that coming. I pick Kyrie though and he shit the bed, so what do I know?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Tony Parker? Didn't see that coming. I pick Kyrie though and he shit the bed, so what do I know?


You do know that Paul George is going to win the dunk contest, old man.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

croco said:


> You do know that Paul George is going to win the dunk contest, old man.


And I picked Allan "Bad Man" Houston to win earlier in the night. Already guaranteed 2 for 4.

James Jones will decide if I get 3 for 4.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Morrow is a pretty good shooter.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Morrow is a pretty good shooter.


Wanted to pick him but went with former Pacer James Jones.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jones and Chalmers to come 1 and 2 :yep:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Wanted to pick him but went with former Pacer James Jones.


He was the easy choice.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> He was the easy choice.


Nah. I don't think he has a chance. A nobody like James Jones winning it twice in a row? Not to mention hes hardly played this year. I'm just picking him because I'm a homer. Wanted to go with Love or Morrow. Glad I didn't go with Morrow :laugh:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Durant hangs the net on the money ball. He looked pretty smooth.

Yeah, Morrow shot nervous. Jersey was too much for him.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

James ****ing Jones


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Didn't expect James Jones to kill it like that. Nice.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Didn't expect James Jones to kill it like that. Nice.


It's literally all the guy is good at, but he is GOOD at it. He'll come on in garbage time, ice cold, completely out of rhythm shot and drill a 3.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ßen said:


> It's literally all the guy is good at, but he is GOOD at it. He'll come on in garbage time, ice cold, completely out of rhythm shot and drill a 3.


Yep. I remember him on the Pacers. Was never good at anything but. On the flip side, his brother Fred Jones was only good at dunking.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

There's the James Jones I expected.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow JJ, you suck.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Yep. I remember him on the Pacers. Was never good at anything but. On the flip side, his brother Fred Jones was only good at dunking.


He was a good shooter for us, but got no time. Fred Jones, I miss that guy. He randomly had good games, kind of like Jon Bender.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I think Kyle Korver would have won this sucker... too bad.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Nice fake reading glasses you ****ing idiots.


I agree, worst fad ever.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Chuck has been pretty funny on commentary tonight.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Kevin God Damn Love


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice shoutout to Reggie from Kevin Love.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> He was a good shooter for us, but got no time. Fred Jones, I miss that guy. He randomly had good games, kind of like Jon Bender.


Jon Bender. A guy I'm pretty sure played in both the 3 point and the dunk comp.

Don't worry, when his knees died, he was reincarnated and the world was graced with Paul George. The man Jon Bender was meant to be.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Ole' Jonnie Bender, was asked if he could have a super power what would it be and he replied "the power to not get injuried". When I read this it brought a tear to my eye balls.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I don't think there are enough backup dancers in the world to make this song tolerable...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Jon Bender. A guy I'm pretty sure played in both the 3 point and the dunk comp.
> 
> Don't worry, when his knees died, he was reincarnated and the world was graced with Paul George. The man Jon Bender was meant to be.


Don't jinx Paul. I've seen the comparison many times, I hope Paul's knees are good for many years to come. He better get some of those knee pads all the young guys are wearing these days.

What is this Flo Rida live shit I have to sit through? I decided to cancel plans of my Saturday night for this shit?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

What the hell is this "halftime" show? There is no need for such stupid crap in the NBA.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> I don't think there are enough backup dancers in the world to make this song tolerable...


*COME ON! PUT YOUR HANDS UP! PUT YOUR PUT YOUR HANDS UP!*


****ing terrible.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Awesome DUNK remix! Should have been longer.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Paul George in yellow. Yeah buddy.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

rynobot said:


> Ole' Jonnie Bender, was asked if he could have a super power what would it be and he replied "the power to not get injuried". When I read this it brought a tear to my eye balls.


He could have been the greatest player in the NBA. Ok well he could have been really good anyways.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

TNT needs to bring back Magic Johnson. I miss the "Dunk Contest is back" drinking game.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Slam Dunk intensity meter? This means the most powerful dunker might win. ****.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Why keep showing us 1st Apperance for the dunk contest, noshow us something more relevent like height or vertical or dunks this


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Harlan: "We met Wade's child so lets meet the dunk contest participants.
Barkley: "America has a better chance of knowing who Dwyane Wade's kid is"

:rotf::shaq:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Don't think Bird decided to show up.

I'm guessing Paul George dunking over Hibbert with an oop from Dahntay Jones.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Reggie needs to be a homer. God damn it


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The DUNK CONTEST IS BACK!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jeremy Evans not going to win. That sucked.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Reggie needs to be a homer. God damn it


Yea. Surprised he isn't repping George.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This dunk intensity meter is complete and utter nonsense.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Paul George got the dunk down but might be lack luster.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Expected more from PG, but was still sick.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Stupid fan voting! I Don't trust it cause the people voting are not FANS!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The NBA strike shouldn't have ended...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Windmill from a white guy. Maybe these things are rigged.

Paul George did a much smoother one in game.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

We can vote for the winner 1/3 of the way through the contest? So Stupid! That's why Kevin Hart was the celebrity game MVP.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, that was great!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great dunk by Evans.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Shit, that was a good dunk by Evans.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Gotta catch'em all!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Glow in the dark! Paul ****ing George.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Should have kept the lights on for that, sick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Theatrics alone with get George a lot of votes. Nice dunk as well.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

That acid is hitti!ng me hard


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I like to be able to see the ball when watching the dunk contest.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

As a true fan of the NBA. I refuse to vote in this, even though some of these dunks have been pretty sweet.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Not a big fan of props, but sick sick shit by my close personal friend Paul George.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> I like to be able to see the ball when watching the dunk contest.


I was gonna say that he needed a glow in the dark ball, but once the lights came on, I saw that he did use one. It just didnt glow for some reason.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^If it would've glowed it'd be so much better.

sick dunk nonetheless.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Should've made the rim glow as well. Couldn't really see anything except his jersey.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

LOL Cedric Ceballos!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ßen said:


> ^If it would've glowed it'd be so much better.
> 
> sick dunk nonetheless.


You have to charge that shit up with lights before hand. They probably didn't I guess.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jet needs to shut the **** up and quit ruining Chases dunk.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

So tired of the blindfold dunk,


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

That blindfold dunk was nice.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I have to hear Kevin Hart again?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Mailman delivering a Karl Malone jersey? I'll go along with this for now......


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Kevin Hart is like 3 feet tall!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

George brix so hard!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

"Karl is killing an animal as we speak"


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

That was a tough dunk from Paul.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Drop the ****ing gimmicks and give me a sick reverse 360 windmill or something. This is exactly why I'm tired of the dunk comp.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

And the winner is... Paul George.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Keep failing Derrick!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Williams was trying to do what I asked for. No gimmicks, just a sick dunk. Damn shame he couldn't pull it off.


Gotta miss the early 2000's Carter dunk comps.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Evans had the best dunk


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Text 4578 to hug Derrick Williams....


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I remember Baron Davis did a "blind-folded" dunk except he had eye hole cut through half of it and it was obvious to see after he went to the bench and took it off.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ßen said:


> Evans had the best dunk


PG's first 2 dunks were better.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Who is Charyl Miller going to tell us the "Ballers around the world" chose?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

**** OFF!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

What the ****,


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Dude has played 19 minutes all year and ****ing wins. **** you.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I have officially given up on America.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Why you no dunk good?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I came into this with rose colored glasses on because I love Paul George, but you guys were right. Worst dunk comp ever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Using Kevin Hart probably got him a lot of votes


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Kevin Hart is a ****ing retard. Oh well there's always next year for PG. Hopefully he gets the dunk contest and 3 pt.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wtf!!


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

No one in this contest deserved to win, Jeremy Evens may go down in the record books as the winner but in my mind John Wall is the 2012 Slam Dunk Contest Champion.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Kevin Hart is a ****ing retard. Oh well there's always next year for PG. Hopefully he gets the dunk contest and 3 pt.


Paul George let me down. I still think he should have won, but I wanted 2000's Vince Carter like dunks to make the world wake up and notice that the Pacers are a team to watch.

Didn't happen. There isn't one person who didn't know who Paul George was before the game who knows him now.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

George Paul is a good dunk person.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

In memory of this slam dunk contest, Sprite says it will have no fizz for a year....


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow this dunk contest sucked. Paul George got robbed.
And they need to get some high flyers for next year's dunk contest, these guys barely have any hangtime.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

From guys like MJ, Dominique, Kobe, and Vince winning the contest we now have some kid who averages 1.7 ppg and will probably be out of the league in a couple years.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I watched the second half of the celebrity game and the dunk contest in different bars with the sound off. Something tells me that was the right choice during the Kevin Hart segments. How can people on this planet become celebrities solely because they're obnoxious retards?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Midgets are funny?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I have no problem with Jeremy Evans winning by a narrow margin. Kid doesn't need to be an NBA star to win this (see Gerald Green), and he had some nice dunks. Especially liked the Gordon Hayward one.

Not a great format this year, but surprised that the idiotic fan voters went with the underdog instead of the "big name" (assuming there was a big name this year). Fan voting is usually dangerous - Jeremy Lin could have won this with a layup with fan voting.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Damn was Paul George robbed or what, some dumb idea leaving it all up to the fans.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

we should have a petition to ban all props (including teammates). The first few dunks in the first round weren't even legitimate dunks. George and Budinger, George especially, pushed down on the prop to give them extra lift.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

I am glad that Jeremy Evans won the Dunk Contest as IT was the best thing about All-Star Saturday night. All the other events sucked ****ing ASS! I loved Evans' double ball dunk, Budinger's "White Men Can't Jump" dunk, and George's glow-in-the-dark dunk too. But Evans' double ball dunk was the most impressive IMO.

Not sure if I'll bother watching the All-Star game tomorrow night.... Guess we'll see.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

More fodder for Paul George fans: Budinger was second at 28%. Haven't seen the totals for George or Williams.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

King Joseus said:


> More fodder for Paul George fans: Budinger was second at 28%. Haven't seen the totals for George or Williams.


George was trending on twitter for a bit more than everyone else.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

You'd think (not that it really matters at all) that the voting results would be quick and easy to find, but I haven't seen it anywhere.

Poking around on twitter, I saw a beat writer mention that everybody got over 20% of the vote. That'd mean 22%/21% for George and Williams.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> From guys like MJ, Dominique, Kobe, and Vince winning the contest we now have some kid who averages 1.7 ppg and will probably be out of the league in a couple years.


That's how it should be. I don't care how much they play, just get steroid fueled super jumpers and have them throw down 720s between the legs. I don't care about watching Blake Griffin jump over a car...I want some guy to come along and jump over a jetplane...lengthways.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> From guys like MJ, Dominique, Kobe, and Vince winning the contest we now have some kid who averages 1.7 ppg and will probably be out of the league in a couple years.


Harold miner only lasted 4 years. What about Gerald green?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This was by far the worst dunk contest ever. It has become just a joke honestly. 

Dump the props, dump the "Kenny Smith Show" gimmick, and enough of the stupid unnessary crap (P-Diddy yelling black power? WTF?)

The NBA just needs to end the contest for a few years. Then maybe people will regain interest in it again. It's a terrible product


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i have come to accept that all-star weekend is just a celebration. as long as we remember this then none of us should be upset about it. it makes a nice little break for the season.

makes you want to get back to the NBA season asap.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ChosenFEW said:


> i have come to accept that all-star weekend is just a celebration. as long as we remember this then none of us should be upset about it. it makes a nice little break for the season.
> 
> makes you want to get back to the NBA season asap.


Nothing wrong with people expecting it to actually be a good celebration though. So far its been pure garbage. I doubt the no defense game today will change anyones mind on that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> I watched the second half of the celebrity game and the dunk contest in different bars with the sound off. Something tells me that was the right choice during the Kevin Hart segments. How can people on this planet become celebrities solely because they're obnoxious retards?


:clap:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Honestly if I could've texted "E" to DUNKS for none of the above I would've. It just wasn't a good dunk contest at all, and the pathetic attempts at "putting on a show" were awful and obnoxious. Shut the **** up and dunk, Kenny you're annoying, nobody wants to hear Diddy's dumb ass, nobody wants to hear from Kevin Hart. Outside of Evans' two ball dunk and Williams' second dunk there was nothing worth watching.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe and Bynum for co-MVP's.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Honestly if I could've texted "E" to DUNKS for none of the above I would've. It just wasn't a good dunk contest at all, and the pathetic attempts at "putting on a show" were awful and obnoxious. Shut the **** up and dunk, Kenny you're annoying, nobody wants to hear Diddy's dumb ass, nobody wants to hear from Kevin Hart. Outside of Evans' two ball dunk and Williams' second dunk there was nothing worth watching.


Kenny was obnoxious, and I usually enjoy the guy. 

"CHASE! Wait! CHASE! We'll count for you! The crowd and me will count for you!"

I was waiting for him to turn around and say "**** off Kenny. Quit ruining my dunk."

Or the "Ha ha, I'm a midget dressed as a mailman delivering a Karl Malone jersey. Get it? _Mailman?_" ****. Really?


And I love George, but its throwing 14 Larry Bird stickers up on a failed dunk attempt impressive? 

Show me something I've never seen before. Take it through the legs twice, reverse a dunk thats hard doing it forwards, something. Props and jokes don't help.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Kenny was obnoxious, and I usually enjoy the guy.
> 
> "CHASE! Wait! CHASE! We'll count for you! The crowd and me will count for you!"
> 
> ...


Yea I enjoy Kenny in the studio but that junk last night was really hard to watch.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

OMG **** Nikki Minija! This shit is terrible!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol What a terrible product.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Mary J Blige wasnt finished yet with her last note and the announcer cut her off


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Reggie Miller is ****ing annoying


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe ballin'. :kobe1:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Who was that who said he'd never seen Wade post up like that before? cmon


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't know who I dislike more; Reggie Miller or Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dwight looking as interested as he has all season for Orlando.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I sort of wonder if there will be any defense played at the end of this game.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

ßen said:


> Dwight looking as interested as he has all season for Orlando.


Yeah he looks like he's not having fun at all out there.
The last possession when he got the pass from LBJ he looked surprised and just passed it back out.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Pitbull?? LOL! This is pathetic!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Does David Stern really think this shit is a good idea for the halftime show?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

pitbull reminds me of the awkward dude in the club that thinks hes straight gettin it on the dancefloor when in reality everyones standing back laughing their ass off


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Now we got chris brown lookin like hes trying to riverdance on stage. This is straight doodie


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Save this shit for Miami.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Melo's played more defense in this game than he has all season for the Knicks.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Dwayne Wade clobbered Kobe. Asshole.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kevin Durant is killin' it right now. 29 points, MVP of the game for sure at this stage.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kobe Bryant just passed MJ to become the leading scorer in all-star history.


----------



## eazy8o5 (May 15, 2010)

kobe ball hoggin once again..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Could be a good finish.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:lebron: :lebron: :lebron:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fun finish. LeBron going crazy.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Westbrook has got crazy power in those dunks.

1pt game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Thibodeau is resting his guys and playing Miami's


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Too bad the entire game isn't this competitive. Would be so fun.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go for 3 here?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Put Hibbert in for this.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

What the **** is Lebron doing passing?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade with a triple double. 

Great play drawn up but D-Will misses.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

LeBron passes the ball . . . . pretty dumb.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

West wins 152-149. Sweet. Durant will be MVP.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn that sucked I was wanting an EAST win at the end there. Oh Well. At least Lebron brought em back and made it interesting.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Damn that sucked I was wanting an EAST win at the end there. Oh Well. At least Lebron brought em back and made it interesting.


He passed up the game winner. Would Kobe do that? I wanted to see him make it.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

No pop from the crowd for Mr. MVP.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gonzo said:


> He passed up the game winner. Would Kobe do that? I wanted to see him make it.


WWKD? Oh yeah, I don't care. lol. I don't know why he didn't shoot, but he has gone for plenty of game winners over the years. The original play was drawn to go away from Lebron cause they would obviously crowd him. DWill had a wide open look. Was a good play by Thibs.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Lebron is a freak. It was nice not having to root against him for a night.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

Surprised at how ****ing GOOD the All-Star game ended up turning out to be this year. Durant definitely deserved his MVP! Also cool to see Bryant surpass Jordan for most points all-time for All-Star games.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wade broke Kobe's nose...SMH 



> “@Lakerholicz: Kobe suffers nasal fracture from Wade foul, will be re-evaluated tomorrow by specialist in Los Angeles. http://t.co/CdOSbFqZ”


**** you Wade!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

MVP to tha Wee posted this on the Bulls board. Thought I'd share.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> I don't know why he didn't shoot, but he has gone for plenty of game winners over the years.


Ummm...no he hasn't..

LOL


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

D-Rose is a basketball robot.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Ummm...no he hasn't..
> 
> LOL







Damn you feel stupid don't you. And that's just the ones he made. Last year he took a lot for Miami but didn't hit any big ones that I can remember.

and for good measure... here's one for your boyfriend.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

The All-Star was one of the best in recent years. I just wish they starting playing hard a little earlier. The East really made a great comeback...that;s something LBJ can do with the best of them...and DWill hit some big shots too. It's no wonder why Thibs drew up the last shot for DWill instead of James. James just doesn't have it, he doesn't have the killer instinct of a DRose, or Kobe, or MJ... I wish he did, because he'd be one of the greats, but to pass out of the last shot..in an All Star game??? What are you afraid of James?? What a disappointment James is.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> That’s what lingers over the NBA Finals for James. Every great player misses in great moments, every great player fails. But this sport wants to see James’ willingness to take the chance. James had been brilliant with 36 points and six 3-pointers. He’d brought the Eastern Conference back with a ferocious fourth quarter, and, well, everyone was still waiting on him to complete the comeback and blister Bryant, and James couldn’t get that ball out of his hands fast enough.
> 
> Here’s the thing, too: James knows Bryant goes to great lengths to belittle his unwillingness to rise up in the final moments of his biggest games. Bryant has five titles to James’ none, and had to bail James out in the fourth quarter of the gold-medal game of the 2008 Olympics in Beijing. Now Kobe was within inches, screaming into James’ face, “Shoot the [expletive] ball!” And, still, LeBron’s instincts weren’t to take ball and deliver it down Bryant’s throat. Score on Kobe, win the game and tell him to go to hell. Bryant would respect that.
> 
> “Yeah, he was telling me to shoot it,” James said. “I wish I could have that one back.”


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...w-wojnarowski_lebron_james_nba_allstar_022712


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

People need to understand that we don't live in a world of absolutes... the truth lies somewhere in between the "Lebron chokes" and "Lebron is clutch" camps. 

Lebron doesn't lack a killer instinct... is he Michael Jordan? No... but who is? He saw a guy open in the corner for three (he wasn't really open, it turned out) and tried to pass it to him, big ****ing deal. His team wouldn't have been in the game if Lebron hadn't helped take over down the stretch. And Kobe spent "winning time" getting shut down and chucking up bad shots to prove he was still 'the man'.

On the other hand, that youtube clip of "game winners" includes a shot hit with 46 seconds left.... and that "game winner" over Kobe clip shows him hitting a shot when the Cavs were already up by 1...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Whoa. An unbiased LeBron post. Haven't seen one of those in a while.

I completely agree btw. It's ****ing frustrating that LeBron doesn't just go up and drill a 3 in Kobe's face, but Heat have D-Wade for game winners. I'd love for LeBron to shake that tag of being mentally weak, but I'm just not sure. I'll always have that uncertainty with him, even though he's an incredible basketball player.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

It wasn't even a good pass, taking the shot was his best option. If he would have missed, it would have been forgotten, so there's really no pressure. Shut everyone up and earn your title of the King.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

People are gonna try to downplay it because it's an exhibition but it's what I've been saying for months after watching those Finals. It's his nature. He don't want that pressure.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What's crazy is that none of it would have even mattered if Lebron had just let the game end in a blowout. In some ways that's been his career to this point. His unreal talent and flashes of brilliance create an expectation that so far he has been unable to take to completion. And that is probably the thing which pisses people off most about him. That he so routinely raises your expectations of what is possible, only to completely fail in catastrophic ways.

What was that quote he had after the Boston series? "Sometimes I spoil people with my play", it was a douchebag and overly defensive thing to say in that situation, but it's pretty right. He is the best player in the game, and routinely shows just how big the gap is between him and the nearest guy. However, he has not won it all, and has often failed in the most disappointing of ways. To the point that it's almost inexplicable, and it turns the conversation from basketball to all of these crazy made up intangibles.

I wonder if we had media like we did now, if Wilt Chamberlain would have been covered similarly? It's a little different for centers. But for all of Chamberlain's dominance of the game, he only won two titles, and he, like Lebron did the superteam thing with initial failure. 

It's certainly a conversation piece.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dre said:


> People are gonna try to downplay it because it's an exhibition but it's what I've been saying for months after watching those Finals. It's his nature. He don't want that pressure.


Yeah but how do you square that with how he played against Boston and Chicago last year? Or Detroit that year he took the Cavs to the finals. Or the Orlando series that the Cavs lost? The complicated thing with Lebron is that he has had clutch moments and insane moments of success where people have thought "oh he's over the hump, it's OVER", but he also has catastrophic failures that no one can really understand without resorting to existential ideas about his innate nature.

I'm not saying you are wrong. But I'm just wondering how you reconcile the evidence that goes against what you are saying, alongside the obvious evidence to support your case? Does it only count when he fails? It's only a pressure situation if he chokes? It does not seem to be a very black and white thing.

It's hard to tell how much is legit analysis as well, and how much is confirmation bias, because of how much we talk about it constantly. Think about the difference between how we perceive a missed free throw by say Kevin Durant at the end of a close game vs. how we perceive one from Lebron? The former is unfortunate and he'll get it next time, where the latter is an indictment of his character. What is that?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

What the heck was Wade doing on that foul?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

IMO opinion Wade should be suspended for the foul. They may not have called a flagrant foul but it definitly was. When you foul someone you don't hack them in the face!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I wonder if there will be retaliation on Sunday.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

rynobot said:


> IMO opinion Wade should be suspended for the foul. They may not have called a flagrant foul but it definitly was. When you foul someone you don't hack them in the face!


Lol


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> MVP to tha Wee posted this on the Bulls board. Thought I'd share.


DRose said after the game that he didn't think it was the proper time and place to be dancing...I mean it's not like he was on stage with a bunch of people dancing around him with music blaring.

The Bulls on the whole from Thibs to Deng kind of sucked at the all-star game. I mean the fans voted Rose in and I'm sure would have liked to see him play a part in the fourth quarter comeback charge. But Thibs denied them that. And then Deng managed to hurt himself again, while looking like the most nervous guy ever to make the all-star game.

It's just a shame that the second best team in the conference couldn't represent in any real way. Hell, Thibs playcalling on those last two plays was truly awful. Would it not have made more sense to have Deron Williams handling the ball and making the decision to shoot or pass, with Lebron coming off a screen for a 3 pointer? Or I don't know...have Wade inbounding the ball instead of the guy who hit six 3s when you are down 3 points.

Just feel like Thibs and the Bulls in general took the all-star game as a chance to be strategic and mess with their rivals, rather than y'know...something for the fans. Oh well. Thibs can't coach it next year.

Also Thibs substitution patterns were really dumb. He pretty much just played the starters and bench teams as whole units and didn't really mix the players in. 

I would have liked to see Chris Bosh get to play more time with Lebron and Wade. It would have been cool to see this lineup:

Rose
Wade
Deng
Lebron
Bosh

Get some time.

I feel like Doc Rivers did a much better job of sort of finding fun combinations of players in the past.

Would have liked to see Deron and Dwight on the floor together more as well. Deron in general. He had it going, but I believe he sat the whole third quarter. Even though Rondo and Pierce sucked.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Would it not have made more sense to have Deron Williams handling the ball and making the decision to shoot or pass, with Lebron coming off a screen for a 3 pointer? Or I don't know...have Wade inbounding the ball instead of the guy who hit six 3s when you are down 3 points.


Maybe Lebron said he didn't want to shoot and wanted to play more of a decoy role. Or Thibs knew that Lebron wouldn't want to shoot it.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't understand the context of the rose and lebron .gif.

When was it? During the presentation? During the anthem? The latter doesn't make sense and I don't see any problem with the former...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> I don't understand the context of the rose and lebron .gif.
> 
> When was it? During the presentation? During the anthem? The latter doesn't make sense and I don't see any problem with the former...


During the pre game celebration intros. That part where everyone has the past few years been dancing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gonzo said:


> Maybe Lebron said he didn't want to shoot and wanted to play more of a decoy role. Or Thibs knew that Lebron wouldn't want to shoot it.


He wasn't even a decoy though because he was inbounding the ball. And Lebron looked pretty pissed about it, so I doubt he asked to be the inbound guy.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> He wasn't even a decoy though because he was inbounding the ball. And Lebron looked pretty pissed about it, so I doubt he asked to be the inbound guy.


I meant the first play that was drawn up. I figured Lebron was inbounding because he's the NBA's greatest passer.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

What was a real travesty was Nash only getting 5 minutes during the ASG.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I am pretty sure that Dirk and Nash both asked for rest. Not sure at all why Bynum played so little. I get the feeling that Dirk and Nash both would have been just as happy to have had the time off.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> DRose said after the game that he didn't think it was the proper time and place to be dancing...I mean it's not like he was on stage with a bunch of people dancing around him with music blaring.
> 
> The Bulls on the whole from Thibs to Deng kind of sucked at the all-star game. I mean the fans voted Rose in and I'm sure would have liked to see him play a part in the fourth quarter comeback charge. But Thibs denied them that. And then Deng managed to hurt himself again, while looking like the most nervous guy ever to make the all-star game.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that if D-Rose was at a club he'd dance... he was at a basketball game... he's not the type to dance around in those situations, it is what it is. I, for one, am not concerned with having him pretend to be something he's not. I know you're used to watching the Hollywood Heat, but not everyone likes to shuck and jive like King James. 

You're seriously complaining that Thibodeau didn't play his MVP, who has missed significant time with turf toe and back injuries, more in the all-star game? Shit, as a bulls fan I was hoping he'd play even less than he did. When he did play he was 6-8 from the field for 14 points and 3 dimes in 18 minutes... Luol Deng is playing with torn ligaments in his wrist and fell on it... you're complaining that they didn't leave him out there? Are you similarly upset that Andrew Bynum didn't play more after getting injections in his knees?

Thibs drew up a great play for the team's hottest shooter at the end.... I don't really know what you're talking about, other than you're obviously trying to find someone to blame other than Lebron (to that end I agree, he doesn't deserve the blame... not that you need to blame anyone in an all-star game)... D-Will didn't hit the shot, but he was open.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

Dornado said:


> I'm pretty sure that if D-Rose was at a club he'd dance... he was at a basketball game... he's not the type to dance around in those situations, it is what it is. I, for one, am not concerned with having him pretend to be something he's not. I know you're used to watching the Hollywood Heat, but not everyone likes to shuck and jive like King James.
> 
> You're seriously complaining that Thibodeau didn't play his MVP, who has missed significant time with turf toe and back injuries, more in the all-star game? Shit, as a bulls fan I was hoping he'd play even less than he did. When he did play he was 6-8 from the field for 14 points and 3 dimes in 18 minutes... Luol Deng is playing with torn ligaments in his wrist and fell on it... you're complaining that they didn't leave him out there? Are you similarly upset that Andrew Bynum didn't play more after getting injections in his knees?
> 
> Thibs drew up a great play for the team's hottest shooter at the end.... I don't really know what you're talking about, other than you're obviously trying to find someone to blame other than Lebron (to that end I agree, he doesn't deserve the blame... not that you need to blame anyone in an all-star game)... D-Will didn't hit the shot, but he was open.


Said perfectly...

Rose was qouted, "I can dance, but there's a time and a place." You've got James and Co. looking like fools... I'm glad Rose was business as usual. 
As far as Thibs, his rotation was true to his real coaching style. I think everyone got good PT, and I think it was smart to have DWill in there for the 4th, (since we knew he was going to rest Rose.) As far as the last shot, Thibs has seen enough of James in his career. He wanted to win the game, that's why the play wasn't drawn up for James.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

The only thing im pissed about is that Wade should have hit Kobe harder.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> The only thing im pissed about is that Wade should have hit Kobe harder.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Odom's reaction in that gif gets me every time.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dornado said:


> I'm pretty sure that if D-Rose was at a club he'd dance... he was at a basketball game... he's not the type to dance around in those situations, it is what it is. I, for one, am not concerned with having him pretend to be something he's not. I know you're used to watching the Hollywood Heat, but not everyone likes to shuck and jive like King James.


Shuck and jive? I'm just saying, it's a fun event for the fans..why was he acting like it was some travesty to like...actually show some enjoyment with being there. When he's like that, you wonder if he even cares that he's there. Fans voted him in, he could at least act like he appreciates it and is happy to be there. Dude didn't even smile!



> You're seriously complaining that Thibodeau didn't play his MVP, who has missed significant time with turf toe and back injuries, more in the all-star game? Shit, as a bulls fan I was hoping he'd play even less than he did. When he did play he was 6-8 from the field for 14 points and 3 dimes in 18 minutes...


If he was too hurt to play in the game and give the fans a show, he should have just stayed home. It's offensive that he was voted in as a starter, had no new injuries to speak of, and played great, but was kept out of the fourth quarter run. I don't watch Rose everyday. I for one would have liked to see him playing with the other stars more. Since it is y'know... the whole point. 



> Luol Deng is playing with torn ligaments in his wrist and fell on it... you're complaining that they didn't leave him out there? Are you similarly upset that Andrew Bynum didn't play more after getting injections in his knees?


Actually I didn't say that. I said it was unfortunate that Deng got hurt, and that I would have liked to see the second best team in the conference be able to represent in the all-star game. But you are confusing what I said about Rose with Deng. So far as I know Rose didn't hurt himself during the game. And he was playing great. Maybe if he had played in the fourth the East could have finished off their comeback and Rose could have won MVP? We'll never know.



> Thibs drew up a great play for the team's hottest shooter at the end.... I don't really know what you're talking about, other than you're obviously trying to find someone to blame other than Lebron (to that end I agree, he doesn't deserve the blame... not that you need to blame anyone in an all-star game)... D-Will didn't hit the shot, but he was open.


The hottest shooter was Lebron. Thibs designed a play that had him passing the ball to Deron. It probably should have been reversed. And the play Thibs drew up didn't even get Deron a really clean look. The second play was the really bad one though. He failed to get anyone open, and he had the hottest shooter in the game inbounding the ball. I mean you have the best players in your conference at your disposal and you can't make a play that gets anyone a clean look on that shot?

Disappointing.

And it's not an OTHER than Lebron thing. It is an in addition to. Just didn't think Thibs put much thought into anything about the game, compared to coaches past.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Firefight said:


> As far as the last shot, Thibs has seen enough of James in his career. He wanted to win the game, that's why the play wasn't drawn up for James.


Considering Lebron buried the Bulls last year in the playoffs with clutch shots, you would think he out of anyone would give Lebron more credit.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> DRose said after the game that he didn't think it was the proper time and place to be dancing...*I mean it's not like he was on stage with a bunch of people dancing around him with music blaring.*


Rose isnt' Lebron James, so he's not going to follow suit with what people around him are doing just because they're doing it. 

Lebron is the type of guy to walk down the hall and see Wade coughing and pretending to be sick, and then immediately follow suit. That's fine. He can be that type of guy.

Rose isn't.

And yeah, I know Lebron is by far away the best player in the game, but when it comes to temperament and attitude, excuse me if I hope that Rose is more Kobe and less Lebron.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:gay:

Now people are overplaying an exhibition's merits

Rose didn't get a lot of time because he's been hurt all year. He probably didn't play in the 4th quarter because after Kobe got damn mild concussed and a nasal fracture, Thib saw things were going to be serious down the stretch and didn't want Rose getting involved in a fluke injury.

If this was LeBron you'd have all that insider beat reporter info from the Heat forum and be ranting against someone who said that about him...but Rose hasn't been 100% all year and said himself he doesn't expect to be. Deng is banged up too. If they didn't play at all that might be even worse for a fan. At least they showed their face.

Rose will be in the game plenty more times anyway. Relax.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

And you're overblowing that quote too. Noone gives more kneejerk, rehearsed, figure of speech answers than professional athletes. Rose especially doesn't care for interviews. He probably was ready to go and that "time and place" generality slipped out, he said **** it, and kept it moving. 

I autopilot with generalities to people I really don't feel like talking to all the time.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dont know if people saw these


----------

